# Thunderbird Update



## DBII (Dec 17, 2022)

Hope I posted this in a good space. Thunderbird Was purchased by the Lone star flight Museum in 1987. My father and I would drive over to Hobby airport and the pictures of it through the opening in the hanger door. This was prior to their museum opening in Galveston. We did not know at the time about the new museum. 

The museum sold Thunderbird in 2020. She is currently in Oregon for a major overhaul. I have attached her updated status. Her nose art has been painted over. Waiting to see her new name. 






B-17G 44-85718 Update: September 10, 2022 - Aero Vintage Books


The September 10, 2022, update on the rebuild of B-17G 44-85718 at Madras, Oregon. The B-17 is owned by the Mid America Air Museum at Mt. Pleasant, Texas.




www.aerovintage.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 17, 2022)

Thanks for posting this. Good read.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2022)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

